# Barbell Eyes



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Anyone know where you can buy barbell eyes in bulk (100+) at a time. I know ebay but there really not much cheaper than buying the 10 pks. Thanks


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Try Jannsnetcraft

WWW.Jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Ask Ole Pete's Takle, he might have a line on them!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

www.Canadianllama.com


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Thanks guys

That canadian llama looks like they sell more bulk than jans


----------

